# How many bikes do you need?



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

There's an immutable law of nature, for which which science has a formula:

YN = n+1. where:

YN is the number of bikes you need to be happy; and
n is the number of bikes you currently own.

I ride bikes and I am a man. I know about this.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

My wife has 5 1/2 bikes right now although the number has varied from 7 to 3 over the years (if you count the tandem as a half bike for each of us). She doesn't really value her bikes as possessions; she likes them as transportation and exercise tools.

She seems happy.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*I*



Armchair Spaceman said:



> There's an immutable law of nature, for which which science has a formula:
> 
> YN = n+1. where:
> 
> ...


don't have 11, but I have 5 bikes and I love every one of them.....AND, I have plans for at least 3 more.....

11 isn't even that many...check this out!!! and this is only his road bikes..he's also got three mountain bikes and like 3-4 fixies.....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=77008

TMB and PSV both have a lot of bikes too....as well as several other forum members too. AND we won't even talk about DPRK over on the Serotta Forums...he must have like 50-60 bikes....


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Your question has some sexist overtones.......although I'm sure you didn't mean it that way.

How many pairs of shoes do you have? Is there anything that you "collect"....or have more than one of? Same thing really. I think we all value different things for different reasons.


My wife has 2 bikes......one she rides mostly, the other a backup.winter trainer bike. I have 5. I ride them all.....they are all somewhat different and I use them for different things.

"*I’m not saying this guy has a serious malfunction in his cranial folds or anything like that, perhaps a bit obsessive and impulsive though. I’m just wondering if you see a difference between females and males in the need to have a lot of bikes. How many bikes do you need to be happy*?"

You may not be saying it, but you sure seem to be implying it. I know both men and women that collect things.........Hummel figurines, guns, Commemerative plates, dolls, husbands, wives, cars, shoes, memories, Dresses, jewelry, bikes, photography gear, Paintings.........I could go on but I think you get my point.

Some of my bikes, are just aestetic masterpieces, some have extroidinary rides, some elicit memories, some are just tools.

It's all good.

Len


----------



## Spinchick (Aug 6, 2005)

Hmmmm...

You probably don't want to step in my garage.

Signed,

A chica who has more bikes than pairs of shoes.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*+1*



Len J said:


> Your question has some sexist overtones.......although I'm sure you didn't mean it that way.
> 
> How many pairs of shoes do you have? Is there anything that you "collect"....or have more than one of? Same thing really. I think we all value different things for different reasons.
> 
> ...



for me, the bikes go beyond simply a mode of transportation, or a method of exercize. They are a thing of art...a thing of beauty, which is why I like to look at lots of different bikes.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Hola........*



Spinchick said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> You probably don't want to step in my garage.
> 
> ...


stranger........How you be?

Len


----------



## BrianLizard (Nov 9, 2005)

I must start by saying when I met my wife she only had a one bike, but buying more becomes addictive. She now has 6.5 (including the Tandem). I admit I bought her one she didn't 'need' and another we share as 'art' mounted in the living room. We now have 13. Unfortunately I also have more running shoes than her too. Anyone know a good therapist?


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, I don't have a garage, so I really am trying to do ONE 'general purpose' bike. Selling my MTB and my roadie to pay for it. We'll see.....


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Counting the power half of the tandem I have 8.5 bikes which is currently 1 more than my husband, but he has more fly rods. Wait, you mean this isn't a competition? 

Each bike as a purpose even if it is just aesthetic. I don't think the number of your bikes has anything to do with male/female cranial folds.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Splitting Hairs*



SadieKate said:


> Counting the power half of the tandem...


And which half would that be? The left half that has the timing chain on it that connects the _power_ to the back wheel of the tandem?

Our house has a *dozen* bikes among three riders. My wife has 3.5 bikes and if she raced track would also have a fixed gear. Got a retail display rack when we moved to the new house and now the garage looks like a small bike shop.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

My wife has 5. Old and new mtb, old and new road, and the low end beer promotion gary fischer she won at the grocery store that both of us ride on the trainer when warming up to lift weights... but it is hers, dammit! So I have been told on more than one occasion. Therefore, I only have 4.

I do, however, have approximately eleventy billion tires, just in case I ever need a mostly bald 2.1 ritchey z-max or a worn but not worn through conti 23. And none of those are hers.


----------



## stuck (Sep 17, 2005)

I'll second the notion that the proper number of bikes is always "one more." 

I feel like I'm slacking around these boards since I only have two, one road, one MTB. 5 bikes total at my house, wife and daughters each only have one. Going to work on that.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

My wife thinks I'm crazy as I'm about to build my second bike. She has 23 pairs of shoes. One of her friends has 39 and another has 85.


----------



## Spinchick (Aug 6, 2005)

Len J said:


> stranger........How you be?
> 
> Len


Hey! Doing very well, thanks. Both girls got new bikes for Christmas. I'm surrounded by little pedaling monsters. :thumbsup:


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tell her at the*



stuck said:


> I'll second the notion that the proper number of bikes is always "one more."
> 
> I feel like I'm slacking around these boards since I only have two, one road, one MTB. 5 bikes total at my house, wife and daughters each only have one. Going to work on that.



minimum..you need

2-5 road bikes...one for training, one for long social rides

1 classic road bike

1 road bike that can be set up for touring, doesn't have to be, but should be able to

1 road bike that can be used as a commuter

2-3 Cyclocross bikes, one set up for really off road conditions, and one set up for fire roads...

2 mountain bikes....one full suspension, and one hardtail....


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*Don't forget the...*



physasst said:


> minimum..you need
> 
> 2-5 road bikes...one for training, one for long social rides
> 
> ...


Don't forget you also need the:
Track bike for sprint/points races etc
Time-trial specific track bike
Street fixie
Time-trial specific roadie
and at least one lockup & leave bike for trips to the pub and shops...

I'm sure that I've missed some


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

kaotikgrl said:


> So I met this guy, one thing leads to another and earlier tonight I’m in his garage looking at his road bikes. All 11 of them, 7 of them bought new. That’s more bikes than I’ve owned in my life. I don’t know any women who have any where near that many bikes and I know a lot of women who ride. I know a number of males that have 5 or more bikes but no females.


I have 3 bikes, a regular road, a flat-bar road and a track/fixed, if I had any more I would not have a female either....(is that what you meant?)



kaotikgrl said:


> As we’re talking about one of his retro bikes, I’m parallel processing and thinking that some men must be like crows, irresistibly drawn to shiny things that they then must take back to their nest. Perhaps it’s because I think a bike is mostly about transportation and health and self-reliance and fun that I’m easily satisfied with one for commuting and one for fun.


See that is the problem with girls....if you where a guy, parallel processing wouldn't be an issue (cause you couldn't do it)...YEAH...shiney stuff............or dirty greasy....or wierd.....or....



kaotikgrl said:


> I’m not saying this guy has a serious malfunction in his cranial folds or anything like that, perhaps a bit obsessive and impulsive though. I’m just wondering if you see a difference between females and males in the need to have a lot of bikes. How many bikes do you need to be happy?


more?...and oh yeah ...I see LOTS of dfferences between girls and boys as a father of 3 daughters and a son


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

SadieKate said:


> Counting the power half of the tandem I have 8.5 bikes which is currently 1 more than my husband . . .


OMG! I have 9.5 bikes. Forgot to count the vintage Bob Jackson that I'd love to get restored. So that makes it 2 more bikes than my husband.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Way cool!*

glad to hear it.

Len


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I have 3 that I ride, 4 that I'm getting parts off of and I bought and keep up my husband's three bikes, he is annoyed that I've gotten him so many but he uses them anyway.
Cheers,


----------



## crossboy (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, I am a male. So I guess I can;t say get as many as your wife will allow. But anyone. Get as many as you have room for. Even use some as art and hang parts on your walls. Makes for a cool conversation piece in a living room or den.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I only have 3 bikes. One road; one 20+ year old lugged steel road which is getting turned into a fixie this week; and one mountain. 

I ride my road bike regularly. The steel fixie will be my ride to yoga bike. I haven't ridden the mountain bike in years. 

I'm gonna ride my road bike for one more year then retire it. The aluminum has lost it's zing. I'm gonna the entire year shopping for it's replacement. 

/I have more shoes than bikes.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

il sogno said:


> /I have more shoes than bikes.




We have to fix that sogs.......don't let Mapei know...LOL....:idea: :thumbsup:


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

Geez, after reading this, I don't feel so badly that the hub and I have 7.5 bikes b/t the 2 of us. Full bikes = road, flatbar road, mountain (2 each) and a cruiser. Our "half" bike is a unicycle. Well - 6.5, as his roadbike is dead, and the replacement is on order and won't ship until...well, this weekend, maybe. But the bikes are scattered throughout the basement. The garage holds 2 kayaks, 4 prs skis, and undetermined number of fishing poles, and...oh yeah...a car.
I have no idea how many pairs of shoes I own (they are also scattered all over the house), but the count for the hub has grown tremendously since we got married.
I got the impression from the original post that men with lots of bikes are like women with lots of cats. But perhaps Hummels, fly rods, and pistols are more like it. Still.....


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I am deprived. I only have one bike. Donations will be happily accepted.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll help you shop . . . . . . in March. Handmade Bike Show.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

SadieKate said:


> I'll help you shop . . . . . . in March. Handmade Bike Show.


Now that intrigues me. I might be out of town then though.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

physasst said:


> We have to fix that sogs.......don't let Mapei know...LOL....:idea: :thumbsup:


I've been meaning to ask you... what color scheme are you thinking of for your C-50?


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

As I recall, both Snap and I were drooling over the Retrotec roadies - with the double tubing. Sigh . . . 

http://www.handmadebicycleshow.com/


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Yep - drool worthy.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*What*



il sogno said:


> I've been meaning to ask you... what color scheme are you thinking of for your C-50?



C-50??? I'm not a carbon boy..I'd take one if I "won" it like TerryB did his, but I'd rather have a MasterLight if I was going to get a nag...


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't _need_ any, but I _have_ 3.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

physasst said:


> C-50??? I'm not a carbon boy..I'd take one if I "won" it like TerryB did his, but I'd rather have a MasterLight if I was going to get a nag...


Oh. Whoops, I guess I'm all mixed up. :blush2:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey it's March 2-4. I can make it. Mappy and I are gonna drive up there!


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm waiting for the day that NAHBS comes to the East Coast - you CA folks, it's a can't-miss opportunity and I envy you! In the meantime I ride each of my 5.5 bikes (1 mtb, roadies are for different purposes, the half is road tandem), think about my 2 unbuilt frames (well, one on the way and one will probably go out when that arrives), and dream about a trip to the Barn in the next year or so for a custom Spectrum ti. SO rides all of his 10.5 bikes, so between us we have 16 in the house. Would I be happy with one or two bikes? Yes, but I'm happier with more. They are all very different in ride quality, character and appearance, and I love riding them all -- if I don't, out they go. 

I also have many, many shoes.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I think it's making it's way east next year KayTee!


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah, a while back I read some discussion on the Serotta forum about Don Walker possibly taking it to the Providence or Pittsburgh area in 08. But then I saw probably Portland. Don't know what the latest is but I'll keep hoping. Due to parental health issues we're sticking closer to home for the next couple of years at least :-(.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I've been meaning to ask you... what color scheme are you thinking of for your C-50?


That was unintentionally the funniest line I've ever read. (Not innuendo wise... I don't think I can see innuendo. But saying it to Physasst... classic)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

estone2 said:


> That was unintentionally the funniest line I've ever read. (Not innuendo wise... I don't think I can see innuendo. But saying it to Physasst... classic)


Yeah, I guess it _is_ pretty funny. :blush2: :lol:


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

jpap said:


> My wife thinks I'm crazy as I'm about to build my second bike. She has 23 pairs of shoes. One of her friends has 39 and another has 85.


I was once asked about shoes and stopped counting at 86... but that included climbing shoes, different cycling shoes etc... I was shamed


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Let me aks you this; "How many prs of shoes do women need?" It's all about what you like and what you are willing to spend $$ for. I'm a guy; I have 4 bikes now, 6 was the most. I really only NEED 3 (a road, cross-racer, and mtb) but having a fixie to round it out just makes it more fun.


----------



## Guruman (Dec 19, 2005)

*Never enough*

Many bikes for many purposes...Ti roadie geared for climbing, Carbon roadie for the "flats", TT bike, Full susp MTB, Hardtail MTB, commuter cross bike, and one old steel frame that is attached to the trainer for ever.


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

As many as you can afford.

Think Robin Williams has about 50 to 100


----------



## steveyo (Jan 21, 2007)

I had to weigh in here, too. I have 3.5 bikes: 2 are two-wheelers plus 3 unicycles.

I have a sweet Italian road bike loaded with campy (which is circa 1990, so probably quite outdated) and a around-town errand hybrid for grocery shopping. I use the hybrid all the time, but I haven't touched the roadie since I started unicycling 2.5 yrs ago. It's much better exercise, IMO.

I traded in my 1989 Marin MTB after I got my KH29 Muni (mountain uni), because riding trails is way more fun yikes on one wheel. My other unis are my big wheel (36") for long road rides, and a 20" for doing tricks and learning new skillz.

My wife has but one road bike, but hardly ever rides it as she's a hardcore runner. She rides my hybrid with the seat down for errands.

My kids (ages 6 & 9) each have 1.5 bikes. My son has a bike and a 16" uni, and my daughter has a small MTB and my old 24" uni with the seatpost and frame shortened.

I'm off to ride some snowy trails!


----------



## RHRoop (Nov 1, 2006)

*This sums it up...*



Armchair Spaceman said:


> There's an immutable law of nature, for which which science has a formula:
> 
> YN = n+1. where:
> 
> ...


Interesting discussion filled with mucho brogadichio (sorry for the spelling) but the real answer is always "one more than I have now".


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

*My house*

is a very very very fine house...with 10 bikes in the yard..life used to be soooo hard.. now everything is easy cuz of themmmmm.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

kaotikgrl said:


> What do city girls, who don’t need fancy new bikes , do on a cold new moon night?
> 
> We ride the dark as a black hole fire road up to the newly redone Griffith Observatory.


WOW! Great photos.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Great pics! I've just made up my mind, I'm gonna ride up there tomorrow. 


/awesome sixth chakra, BTW.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

kaotikgrl said:


> Did you go? I like going up during the day too but at night it's a different world especially with the city lights. What a GREAT day today weather wise!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodbye indoors....going bicycling


Yep, did the ride up to the Observatory. Nice.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Kaotikgrl: What _is _that light you're wearing, and where did you get it? I'm looking for something like that. Seems way more practical than something you leave attached to the bike.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

kaotikgrl said:


> Night riding opens the clear vision of the sixth chakra.
> 
> I was going to say This One says HI but I think she cares more about attention than net stuff.




Please don't take this the wrong way..meant PURELY as the highest compliment.

This picture makes 99% of the podium girl posts look like....well.....just another airbrushed glamor shot.
What a great pic....and a drop dead gorgeous smile.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Doggity said:


> Hey Kaotikgrl: What _is _that light you're wearing, and where did you get it? I'm looking for something like that. Seems way more practical than something you leave attached to the bike.


off topic for the thread but I'm guessing a Black Diamond headlight. Good for camping/hiking and the like but if you just plan to use it for cycling you may want to get a cycling specific headlamp. They attach using the vents on the helmet to strap on, the main advantage is safety as in an accident you won't have some hard thing on your forehead that won't absorb the impact as well as your helmet.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

enki42ea said:


> off topic for the thread but I'm guessing a Black Diamond headlight. Good for camping/hiking and the like but if you just plan to use it for cycling you may want to get a cycling specific headlamp. They attach using the vents on the helmet to strap on, the main advantage is safety as in an accident you won't have some hard thing on your forehead that won't absorb the impact as well as your helmet.


Yikes!....good point! Could give you a third eye, the hard way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

kaotikgrl said:


> So I met this guy, one thing leads to another and earlier tonight I’m in his garage looking at his road bikes. All 11 of them, 7 of them bought new. That’s more bikes than I’ve owned in my life. I don’t know any women who have any where near that many bikes and I know a lot of women who ride. I know a number of males that have 5 or more bikes but no females.
> 
> As we’re talking about one of his retro bikes, I’m parallel processing and thinking that some men must be like crows, irresistibly drawn to shiny things that they then must take back to their nest. Perhaps it’s because I think a bike is mostly about transportation and health and self-reliance and fun that I’m easily satisfied with one for commuting and one for fun.
> 
> ...



Some guys try to get you interested in their etchings!!

I have 11 ( and a bit  ) bikes.

I like them. I tend to prefer vintage bikes and do restorations, once I've invested the time and effort I have trouble letting them go 

Of course I also have some Cyclocross bikes, and "go-Fast" bikes and even a Battle-Trek.

It just kind of happens.


----------



## jkirschberg (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been through more than my share of bikes, everything from 26" Royce Unions and banana-seat 3-speeds as a kid, touring, racing, mtb hardtails/freeride/softails, aluminum, Ti, carbon, custom frames, French, Italian, English, American, you name it, and have sold/traded/junked them, all but 3. I'll probably purchase a few more bikes before my time is done, but I will NEVER part with the 3 bikes I now own, they are each, to me, the epitome of their respective functions:

A modern road bike.
A classic road bike.
A kick-ass mountain bike.

For me, 3 is how many I need, nothing less.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Twelve, maybe fifteen. I've always bought nice rides and I just can't part with any of them. Maybe twenty. Thank goodness I have storage.


----------



## Kallisti (Apr 19, 2006)

*Have five, need seven*

Have:
Carbon geared road bike (charity rides)  
Classic steel fixie (training, coffee runs)  
Single speed mountain bike (training, racing) :thumbsup: 
Full suspension mountain bike (needs replacement)   
classic BMX (tricky)  

Need:
track bike (training, racing) 
Cross bike (trainging, racing)
Yes need, because I'd be racing these disciplines if I had them. :cryin: 

So, in conclusion, ladies and gentlemen, it is obvious that the correct formula is actually:

YN= n+2
Please make a note of this revised formula and plan accordingly.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

kaotikgrl said:


> How many bikes do you need to be happy?


1 road bike
1 road bike at my mom's house
1 track bike
2 cross bikes
--------------------
5 bikes that I currently own
1 mountain bike
--------------------
6 bikes is what I want

So I suppose that YN = n+1 is true for me. But once I get that MTB, I think it will end. At which point, I'll begin to swap out bikes for better, custom built bikes. It never ends. I've already come up with a pretty convincing argument for having a custom titanium bike sitting in my mom's garage that I will use for 2 weeks out of the year.

Though in all seriousness, I would be happy with one bike. My Seven. That's if I gave up cyclocross, I suppose. But that would not make me happy, so I guess I would need 2 bikes. 1 road and 1 cyclocross.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

My list of what would be a reasonable and not excessive list of bikes...

Road:
Race bike (flats/sprints)
Race bike (hilly courses)
Training bike
Wet weather training bike 
Long social rides / centuries bike
Weight Weenie project bike
TT bike
Wind trainer bike

Track:
Std Track bike for keirins/sprints/scratch and points races
Aero track bike for pursuits/kilos

Mountain:
Downhill Bike 
XC hardtail
Freeride hardtail
Dual sus trail riding bike

Other:
Dirt jump BMX
Chopper or Beach Cruiser for sifting around town on
Classic steel fixie

That's 17 bikes without going overboard (too much).


----------



## CyclingChica (Dec 18, 2006)

*Like favorite Skivvies...*

See, here's the thing: bikes are like your favorite pair of underwear, favorite bra, favorite pair of jeans, favorite (fill in the blank here)--they are just too hard to get rid of, regardless of how often you use them.

If you do all the genres of biking (road, CX, mountain, commuting, recreational w/the kids, etc.), you are bound to end up with a big collection--as many as you and/or your significant other will permit.

I am mostly a roadie, but I still have 4: an old hy-brid that was a high school graduation present (now my occasional CX bike); my first road-racing bike (now my commuter and crappy riding weather bike, as well as the trainer-in-the-winter bike), my newer racing bike, and my time trial bike. Heck, if I had had the room way back when, I would have kept the 10-speed Bridgestone that I sold after getting the first road racing bike, leaving me with 5.
And...I am pretty sure I will pick up a new racing bike either at the end of this season or the beginning of the next. (new technology, lighter weight, etc. etc. etc.)
I *still* actually ride all of them.

All of these bikes have a lot of good memories attached to them: the rides, races, falls, all the maintainance and love I have lavished on them (even more personal, since I do most all my own work on them). And you know you can never sell them for what you think they are worth. Emotional cost is not calcuiable (yes, it is a real word, though a weird spelling). 

Or maybe I am just weird like that...


----------

